# Will the larger V61 5 rib 18.3" fit the front of a DGT6000?



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Time for some ribs for the front of the DGT6000. I am looking at the Verdestein V61 5 rib. 

Question is can I get away with a taller and wider tire? I would like to raise the front end a bit as I tend to hit a few things with the deck all the way up and it would be nice to get some extra clearance.

Option 1: 18x8.5-8 @ 18.3” tall and 8.3” wide. Dealer said it would raise front end a little over one inch and be just over one inch wider when mounted.

Option2: 16x6.50-8 @ 16.9” tall and 6.7” wide. Closet to the Carlisle turf master 16x7.5x8 I have one there now. It measures about 15.8” tall and approximately 7” wide.

I have cranked the wheel both left and right and looked for clearance issues. Could get some rubbing when at full turn and may hit the hood edge (would not mind bending/grinding to fit) if it is only sheet metal that is in the way. 

So thoughts? Any one running the larger one now?

For the rear I am working on either Carlisle tru powers 23x10.5x12 or possibly deestone 26x12x12 (if they would fit).

Thank you for your feedback and thoughts.

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It would make contact with the front edge of the deck as well i think..


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Good point - I have calmed down some now...*

Funny as I get into the 'shopping mindset' I seem to fall back on the bigger is better motto. I actually said I would grind or cut the hood? I guess that also means grinding the deck and all that mess just to have a 'bigger' tire that probably would cause more heart ache then it's worth.
thank you for your reply - it helped me the the error in my ways. 

~GOD BLESS~
:usa:

john


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

klein444 said:


> Funny as I get into the 'shopping mindset' I seem to fall back on the bigger is better motto. I actually said I would grind or cut the hood? I guess that also means grinding the deck and all that mess just to have a 'bigger' tire that probably would cause more heart ache then it's worth.
> thank you for your reply - it helped me the the error in my ways.
> 
> ~GOD BLESS~
> ...



I have been down that road too it is just to much hassle to modify everything, and once you cut it you cant go back. Those hoods, and decks arent cheap to replace either. Look in the classifieds section under the tires sticky to see if you can find your oe tires there. I added some washers to my deck lift links so it would lift higher, and it worked pretty good..wjjones..


----------

